# Cheapest/Fastest way to get a divorce?



## YoungMilitarySpouse

Hello, everyone. If you read any of my other posts, you will see the situation I am in right now.
This is a huge struggle for me. I am torn between not wanting to break a vow I made to someone to stay with him until death do us part and then wanting to be happy and treated right. My husband is not a husband at all and not mature enough or ready for marriage. But that does not mean that I hate him and I still feel bad.
Is it selfish for me to want to be respected? To be happy to come home to someone I know loves and cares about me? To want to be told I am special and that someone cant live without me?

Sorry to vent. Anyway the point of this point is I am looking for some information. I am young and do not have that much money. I do not have a lawyer or an attorney. I have no clue how to go about obtaining a divorce. Im not a golddigger and Im not vengeful. The easiest thing in my eyes is if I had all the legal work and paperwork done and then I could just bring it to him and ask him to sign it and that be that. 

So my question is....whats the simplest, easiest, fastest way to get a divorce? Also cheapest money-wise. About how much would it cost? Where do I need to go? As much details as possible would be helpful. 

Also, how long will it take to be finalized? 

Thank you all


----------



## justean

try online. over here we now have a site called quickie divorce.
but be careful for scams.
otherwise i just suggest , go asap to a solicitor and file asap. 
from decree nisi - to absolut - that part is about 6 weeks.
just sign things asap. atleast that saves time because your not contesting eachother.
just put in things as quick as poss and hassle the solicitor to get them to move on with things.
dont let them take their time.


----------



## justplaintired

What state are you in. Are you a US citizen. If so try Legal Zoom. They may have the paper work you need to fill out. After that all you need to do is to go to the family court clerks office and file. Filing alone can be from $25-$100 dollars. Good luck and I hope what ever you need comes to you.


----------



## Blanca

YoungMilitarySpouse said:


> The easiest thing in my eyes is if I had all the legal work and paperwork done and then I could just bring it to him and ask him to sign it and that be that.


I just looked up the papers on the website in my county. its pretty easy. I didnt go through with it so i dont know how easy, but if there's no kids or house involved, there's just a few papers to sign. 

BUT

Please if you serve him, do not be alone. he has an explosive temper and a huge ego problem. if you do decide to serve him either have a cop there or have a cop serve him. and please have some where else to stay. do not stay around him.


----------



## Fan1234

I am not happily married at all and would like to get divorced.


----------



## Fan1234

I am not happily married at all and would like to get divorced. 
What is the right procedure to follow if there is children involved?


----------



## PBear

Fan1234 said:


> I am not happily married at all and would like to get divorced.
> What is the right procedure to follow if there is children involved?


You should probably start your own thread, and give some details. Like where you live.

C


----------



## C3156

Blanca said:


> I just looked up the papers on the website in my county. its pretty easy. I didnt go through with it so i dont know how easy, but if there's no kids or house involved, there's just a few papers to sign.
> 
> BUT
> 
> *Please if you serve him, do not be alone*. he has an explosive temper and a huge ego problem. if you do decide to serve him either have a cop there or have a cop serve him. and please have some where else to stay. do not stay around him.


:iagree: If the papers are not on your county website, sometimes you can get them from the clerk of the court at the courthouse.


----------

